# Making the right choice



## becs_ (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi all,

We have been ttc for 2.5 yrs now, one m/c  .  We looked into egg share in the summer and decided we weren't quite 'there' yet, but now we have reached a real low point and know that we have to do something.  Egg share seems the best way to do IVF because of the reduced price but there are somethings still holding us back:-

The idea that my recipient might get a BFP and I get a BFN - could I cope with it??
That a child could trace me in years to come (especially if I never managed to have a child)...
Picking the right clinic - will they let me visit and look around with no obligation?  
Would we tell people about egg share?  Not everyone thinks its right, but not sure could keep it a complete secret .

If any of you lovely ladies could let me know if you had similar doubts and how you got round them it might help me make the right choice, javascript:void(0);
feedback

Thanks  Becs


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Becs

I am afraid i cant wholly answer your questions, however they are all questions that many egg share ladies before you have asked themselves 

One thing i would say is to enquire at clinics you are interested in, if its possible to attend one of their open evenings, i know a few of the ladies with questions have attended them and found them informative, some also give you a discount if you decide to go ahead with treatment with them, so worth looking into

I am sure that over the next few days some of the ladies who have actually done egg sharing will post with their thoughts and experiences

Good Luck with whatever you decide

Emxx


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

I work with the London Women's Clinic, and they have egg sharing open evenings about once a month, which give you a chance to hear about what's involved and just arm yourself with information really, as well as having a look at the clinic and the team who would be treating you.  Lots of women contemplating egg sharing feel just like you, which is why they run these evenings just about egg sharing.  Other clinics do similar events, so I'd do some research about where you might want to go and just go along with no obligation.

Once you get beyond that stage, you'll be offered counselling as part of the treatment process to help you talk through all the very important questions you are raising, and help you decide whether egg sharing is for you.

Good luck!

Natalie
[email protected]


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi 

I was a eggsharer at the Lister it worked 2nd time around for me i was very lucky, i was very worried about it not working for me and it working for the other couple i gave my eggs too. We decided not to find out if it worked for the other couple as it would maybe cause us to be upset!! I do wonder now if it worked but my DP thinks its best not to know even though it worked for us our baby is 3 months old now.  I hope one day to find out but we will have to wait and see i don't wanna upset my DP i feel ready he don't so i respect his wishes.
I am thankful for eggshare without it i don't think we could afford IVF hope that don't sound bad i did have concerns in the beginning and my DP didn't really want too but I'm glad i did now as i have a beautiful little boy and i really hope that it worked for the other couple. If it had not of worked for me i still believe i would have been happy for the other couple but prob sad it was not me as well.
Personally if u think that finding out is going to upset u then don't find out i know its hard but what u don't know don't hurt sometimes things are best not knowing especially if Ur like me and think all the time. 

Goodluck xx xx
shye


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

I will just add that i have not told anyone about eggsharing only  2 of my close friends know about it and thats not because im ashamed or anything its purely because people can be nasty and i dont want to get myself in any situations where i would get angry as sadly people can be so nasty.  I personally feel its ur business and its best kept between people u trust and who will support u not put u down and tell everyone ur business.

Goodluck babes xxxxxxxx
shyex


----------

